# How many guys cook on their shanty heaters?



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been kicking the idea around about rounding out my ice fishing gear. I was giving serious consideration to a Lil Buddy heater, or something comparable. A good friend of mine was telling me about his heater that flips over and he can cook on. I was all set, and now with this I am wondering what everyone else does. Pros vs cons, is it a little over the top, how much does anyone really throw anything on a flame while you are out. That kinda thing.

To be really honest, I probably don't even really need a heater. I was out on Tawas Bay last winter for Perchiville, and it was pretty brutal on the bay. Wind was howling, temps were really low, and I had my son in the shanty as well as my father....all we had was a Coleman lantern and we were just fine. Fishing with our jackets off. I am a big kid and like my toys, plus when fishing alone, there won't be any extra body heat to heat up the shanty.

Penny for your thoughts.!?


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

What you need is a teepee with a wood fire in the center


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I wanted to vote just use a heater and sometimes cook, nothing like heating up some chili or venison stew made the night before and eating on the ice, sure beats the hell out of a cold sandwich, and oh did I mention a cold beer along with it


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i have a 1 burner coleman stove and if i was out all day or when brought kids i would bring a pan and dinty moore stew or (and) hotdogs and beer steam them ! plus it warms ya up and best hotdogs ever just add horseradish and onions and mustard mmmmm


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

I bring a little heater, but I rarely turn it on. I use it to cook alot though. Everything from coffee to spam and eggs. And nothing is better than cooking the fish I caught and having a snack while I fish for his friends....


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

I almost always use a heater in the shanty, but usually turn it off and on as needed. Fishing buddies and I always have an old fying pan as part of our gear and cook up a little something. And I agree, the beer is a must - even if it's just for boiling a few brats!


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

I got a Paulin that flips up like that and I use the gaff for the hotdogs or sit a big can of Campbells Chunky Soup on it and your good...even does poptarts plus it'll fit in a bucket.


----------



## GFHFG (Dec 31, 2007)

does anyone have pictures of cooking on heaters???

it would be nice not to eat cold food


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

a man gotta eat


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I took a piece of round sheet metal duct and made a pot holder that sits on top of my lantern. It has tabs that hook to the top of the lantern, and tabs that keep the pot or pan from sliding off the top when you stir chili or soup. 

I've cooked hotdogs and grilled cheese with it too.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

When I was a kid my uncle made a contraption that sat on top of the lantern. It was round to fit over the top and then had a box that sat on top. You could slide a sandwich inside the box to warm it up and place something on top like soup to warm up. The tabs sound like a good idea. Just a thought.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

I got a little single burner Coleman stove that I take out with me. Cook on it and kick it on every once in a while when it is real cold out and the lantern isn't keeping the heat up.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

If you get a Buddy heater, don't cook on it. They come with tip-over sensors so you can't place them on their backside to cook. I put my metal skimmer spoon in the grate last year to heat up coffe and melted some of the plastic molding on the heater pretty good.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I used to use the Cook'n'heat for both, but it's lowest setting just got my shanty too warm (if you can imagine that). I switched to the buddy heater now and use the cook'n'heat only for cooking...

Side-note...1# propane tanks have skyrocketed in price since last year. I've seen them as much as $4.99:yikes: Get 'em at Wal Mart...they've got 2-packs for $5.36 I think it was...


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=264112

I recieved mine Tuesday!!!

Ive cooked on my old one for years.NP.


----------



## shockwaves (Jan 4, 2008)

No, i have never cooked on my heater, i guess i have never felt it necessary to sit long enough that i felt i needed to cook on a heater inside my shanty. If i had that kind of free time on the ice, i would find a new place to fish! but for you guys that have used your heater, get with mr buddy and come up with a cooking tray or something and make some money with it!

Good luck ice fishing in "08"


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

My buddy and I go up north every year for a few days and we take turns cooking lunch in the shanty, My best is thin sliced venison steak in a baggie with a little cooking oil and A-1 steak sauce, onions and green pepper in another. 1 small teflon pan really hot and some sub buns with smoked provelone cheese. People wander over from all over the Lk. :evil: Mike


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a setup with a grill screen that hangs about 1" above my lantern, sometimes I cook hotdogs on it.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

wolverines said:


> I used to use the Cook'n'heat for both, but it's lowest setting just got my shanty too warm (if you can imagine that). I switched to the buddy heater now and use the cook'n'heat only for cooking...
> 
> Side-note...1# propane tanks have skyrocketed in price since last year. I've seen them as much as $4.99:yikes: Get 'em at Wal Mart...they've got 2-packs for $5.36 I think it was...


Buy the adapter that lets you refill from a 20# tank. My one pounders cost me 75 cents per refill.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Michael Wagner said:


> My buddy and I go up north every year for a few days and we take turns cooking lunch in the shanty, My best is thin sliced venison steak in a baggie with a little cooking oil and A-1 steak sauce, onions and green pepper in another. 1 small teflon pan really hot and some sub buns with smoked provelone cheese. People wander over from all over the Lk. :evil: Mike


 


there's nothing better after a long deer season than venison on the ice...


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

I use a Mr. Buddy (Northwoods in Pinny has them for $69 right now, as well as many other Mr. Heater brand items.) 

I bring a couple sandwiches(warm them in foil) and munchies too.

With my Stanley thermos theres no need to heat my coffee.(yes thats all day)!


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

blgoose44 said:


> When I am in the hut, and it get's slow I'm eatin. I cook alot on mr.buddy, usually keep things wraped in foil. Or I have a metal bowl i drilled a hole through and screwed to the top of the lantern. When I am on the ice, I like to spend time out there, warm food makes it more enjoyable.


Did you use anything to seal the bowl?


----------



## wetline005 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a little buddy heater. I usually bring a small sub or sandwich, and when its time i just set it on the top of the grill. It heats up, but burns fast too. I am planning on comming up with a better way to use this heater to cook food. The think some dogs or even spam would be awsome for the slow down time.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ih772 said:


> Yes, I have pictures and I'd be happy to PM them to anybody that asks except you.
> I've read a lot of your posts and quite frankly with the way I've seen you treat some people on ms.com, you're not the kind of person I'd ever care to help out..............


:lol: Good one !

L & O


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

The cooker/heater works great for cooking but way to warm even on the lowest setting for a shanty for me.

The single burner coleman stove works great too and perfect heat for warming up your fingers even on days when the shanty stays home.

I use a small sterno stove for river fishing. Never took it on the ice. It packs up 6" x 6" x 1/2", i carry a small stainless coffee cup, the sterno can fits nicely inside along with some instant coffee. A budy thought that was the coolest thing he saw when he got a hot cup o joe out in the sticks about a mile from camp


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

ih772 said:


> Yes, I have pictures and I'd be happy to PM them to anybody that asks except you.
> 
> I've read a lot of your posts and quite frankly with the way I've seen you treat some people on ms.com, you're not the kind of person I'd ever care to help out.
> 
> Have a safe season out on the ice.




I owe ya a beer....:evil:


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's some footage form an ice cooking (uhh, ice fishing) trip from last season. There was so much snow in Cheboygan that we couldn't get the quads out of the pole barn. We ended up making it more of a cookout than an attempt to catch fish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6tw56YNEP0


----------

